# As promised... (very, very long)



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I posted recently asking for ideas and information for a research paper I am doing for one of my classes. The assignment was to pick a subject that is contraversal and has been for some time. The deal was I had to be fair basically. I chose the American Pit Bull Terrier obviously. Anyway here is what I have so far, I already see some adjustments that need to be made, but any comments or anything I may have forgotten would be great.

The American Pit Bull Terrier:
An Extremely Controversial Iconic Legacy In Danger

The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) has a long controversial history that includes many aspects like bull baiting, dog fighting, family dog and “America’s Sweetheart” status. In this composition many aspects of this breed will be discussed trying to cover all of its history, characteristics, temperament, legislation and the different opinions on all subjects. This breed has been long discussed, debated and argued and will continue to be until breeders, advocates and owners can communicate properly with legislators and supporters of the APBTs extinction.

The history of this breed is, to say the least, a debate in itself due to lack of documentation by early breeders as well as lack of understanding by new age involvement. “Dog men” of old that are either still alive or by reading others past documentation, what little there is, cannot come to an agreement as to how the APBT was born. One thing we know is that the APBT as it is known today is not the same APBT known more than 100 years ago.

The first mention of a “bulldog” in any documentation, that can be found, was in 1631 in a letter written in Spain, by a gentleman named Prestwich, requesting George Willingham from London for a mastiff and two bulldogs. Bulldogs in that time were not the bulldogs thought of mentioned today. At that point in time, as some would say, strict pure-breeds were not likely except in elite kennels. Bulldogs at that time were used as an all around working breed, working on farms as herding dogs as well as being used for hunting expeditions. Even then bulldogs were not used as guardian dogs; that was a job for mastiffs. Bulldogs were bred so that they could be taken anywhere, do a job given to them and be safe around humans while doing so. At this point, bulldogs were also bred for loyalty to humans and the selection of stock was reliant on this as a factor. The bulldog became known as the “nanny dog” simply because of their ability to be humanl loyal especially with children who could poke and pull at them without any backlash from the dog.

As this breed developed further, people began to realize the brut strength and amazing courage of the breed. At this point bull baiting began but the main purpose for this breed was still family companion and farm animal. As bull baiting began to rise in popularity so did dog fighting or “pit fighting”. Both being used mostly for gambling purposes in a much similar fashion as today’s dog races. When society started to fight against bull baiting as cruel treatment f both animals involved the theory that the action of bull baiting would tenderize the meat before slaughter came about. This held most legislation off for several years but eventually the sport was banned in 1835. 

Anther gambling activity going on during the same era as bull baiting was pit ratting. A sport in which rats were tossed in a pit along with a dog and the dog must kill as many rats as possible in a given amount of time. This sport was not given as much attention and thus “flew below the radar” since bull baiting was receiving all of the attention. The dogs involved in pit ratting were of three main types; the small dogs, mainly terriers with great agility in comparison to their size, larger dogs with a distinct bulldog relation and the medium dogs, which were the famous bull and terrier mixes. Terriers, as the “bull and terrier” mixes were called, were not only good at pit ratting but many people used them for hunting foxes, thus the Fox Terrier, and for hunting other types of burrowing game.

Ratting became more popular once bull baiting was banned but dog fighting or “pit fighting” had the most improvement in popularity. A variety of dogs were used for fighting from the small terriers to the larger bulldog mixes and everything in between. Since bulldogs were mainly used in bull baiting those owners and breeders became more and more interested in dog fighting. “Gameness” or the ability to fight hard, was the most sought out trait in a fighting dog as well as the most cherished. Bulldogs were known for “gameness” as well as their ability to tolerate extreme amounts of pain. Bulldogs were willing to succeed at anything their master asked of them, thus making them the perfect pit dog.

At this point, people started to realize that there was no need for the large size of the dogs that were required for bull baiting, leading in to a trend of the trait of “gameness” but in a smaller more agile dog. This lead to the integration of the small terrier dogs into the bulldogs. This combination probably started at this point in time in parts of England but again that is debatable as well. Experimentation of many crosses were tried, especially looking to create a dog with the courage and strength of the bulldog but the agility of the smaller terrier, thus creating the bull terrier which was fast, strong and completely “game”.

While in farms and for hunting, the bulldog was still the favorite dog simply due to working ability and versatility there was still no definitive breed classifications and the selection of the dogs being bred was still solely based upon the task they were needed for.

In the late 1800s, immigrants into America were bringing with them bulldogs, terriers, pit dogs, bull terriers and all the mixes there of. Bull and Terrier dogs started to be more selectively bred for their fighting ability, bravery, pain threshold, willingness to please and their unrivaled human loyalty.

There are many views at this point as to what contributed to the current day APBT. Two of the most popular views are that the APBT has the origins of the original bul baiting dogs but has evolved into what we know today by only selective breeding and the is that the APBT is a blend of many dogs but mainly a strong foundation of bull baiting dogs and small scrappy terriers. Some will say that the APBT of today is a closer relative of the original bulldogs then some other breeds like the American Bulldog.

There is one thing that most APBT enthusiasts will agree on, that is that we may never know the true origins of the APBT we know today. We may also never know what breeds contributed to the genealogical make up of the APBT. These facts are only made true by knowing that original breeders did not keep pedigrees or bloodlines simply because they were only breeding for the purpose at hand. Most “dog men” were breeding for tenacity, stamina, fighting style, intelligence and the ability to be handled by humans no matter how fired up the dog was, thus leading to the selective breeding that brought the modern day and pure bred APBT. Still again the APBT was not bred for a certain “look” though; breeding was still all about the traits that were needed in the dog. 

The foundation of the modern day APBT basically fell on two aspects, the ability to fight and win and the ability to be extremely human friendly. Dogs that did not display these two traits together were then put to sleep or culled. Because both of these traits were specifically bred for, for many years these same traits should be and are evident today in a well bred APBT.

The two traits that founded this breed proved useful to mankind of the frontier as the bulldog did. APBTs were used for various tasks since they were willing to complete any task asked of them, thus earning them the reputation of the “finest dogs a man could own”. They were used outside of the pits for herding, livestock protection, vermin removal and an all around family companion. The APBT quickly became the most popular dog that one could own and were considered highly prized therefore sought after by many people from all types of lifestyles.

In 1898, the United Kennel Club (UKC) was formed solely for the registration of APBT. The organization provided registration and guidelines for the pit fighting dogs. This is when the APBT was formed as a breed. At that time, for an APBT to be accepted into and registered with the UKC it must have won three pit fights. Many years later, when dog fighting was banned, the UKC decided that it would be best to open their doors to all breeds and start focusing on the performance and working ability for all breeds. The UKC now bans anyone who has been convicted of dog fighting or anything related to dog fighting. Twelve years later the American Dog Breeders Association (ADBA) was formed also solely registering APBTs. Currently, the UKC and the ADBA are the only true registries of the APBT and have withstood the hands of time.

After the UKC and ADBA were formed, the APBT became one the most sought after and popular breeds in American history over the following thirty years. In this time, another registry, The American Kennel Club (AKC) accepted the APBT as a breed but not before they changed the name that the APBT be registered under to the Staffordshire Terrier (ST). This was done in an effort to hide the origins of the breed while the original registries honored the history of the breed. Many people who wished to step away from the past of the APBT registered with the AKC. Although many owners registered their dogs with both the registries; as an APBT with the UKC and as an ST with the AKC. Later, in 1972, the AKC adjusted the name of the ST to the American Staffordshire Terrier (AST) to alleviate confusion between the ST and the newly recognized Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Until 1936, APBT and AST were identical physically, but ASTs began to be bred away from the “standard” working dog look and more for a “show” look including the more brick-like heads and wider chests. While the APBTs “standard” look was still varying, some were tall and lanky while others were shorter and slightly stockier. A few relative characteristics did stay consistent such as weight range and proportionate bodies. Selective breeding over the next 70 years attributed directly to the amount of versatile traits the APBT is known for tday, like being a marvelous working dog, a loyal companion, extremely human friendly, sturdy, courageous and athletic.

The services that the APBT has been known for would amaze any critic. You will find APBTs as police dogs, service dogs, therapy dogs not to mention search and rescue dogs. APBTs have been and are now used by federal agencies as drug and weapon finding dogs as well. The breed holds a reputation of the most versatile dog available today.

The APBT consistently ranks high in every type of competition from weight pull to herding. The UKC has a class called “Superdog”; for a dog to be titled as such it must earn titles in four competitions that include Conformation, Agility, Weight Pull and Obedience. This breed was not only the 1st dog to earn the “Superdog” title but also the 3rd and 4th as well as being 17 of the first 25 dogs to be titled as such.

There have been many famous APBTs throughout history, one of the most well known would be the dramatic, one eye patch dog, Petie from the “Little Rascals”. Petie coincidently, was the first APBT to be dual registered with the UKC and the AKC. A courageous war hero is another, Lt. Stubby, who is the most decorated dog of war in history. Lt Stubby became a hero by saving many of his human comrades from certain death. APBTs were thought of so positively that for sometime they were called “The All American Dog” and “America’s Favorite Dog”. The breed became the United States’ powerful and fearless representative of the “Defender of Old Glory”. The breed was also featured in 1914 in WWI campaigns representing strong, confident and again fearless Americans.

In addition to there being many famous and note worthy APBTs, there are many well known individuals who chose the loyalty of this breed as the “one” for them. They include President Roosevelt, President Wilson, Madonna, Brad Pitt, Laura Ingalls Wilder, Serena Williams, Thomas Edison and Sinbad amongst a long list of others.

Through the 80’s and 90’s another outburst of popularity happened with this breed as “guard” dogs for drug dealers while also being used as an “ego” status symbol. These more negative views of the APBT may have started paving the road to Breed Specific Legislation (BSL). This popularity also led to the breeding of larger dogs. It could be said and has been said that larger breeds such as the Cane Corso and the American Bulldog were bred into the APBT lines for larger (80+ pound) APBTs. Most “true” breeders of APBTs and old “dog men” will agree that these larger bred dogs are not APBTs and are a disgrace to the name. Although there can be larger than normal APBTs, the top end of the “Standard” weight range is 60 pounds. These “new age” larger dogs have recently been established as their own breed, The American Bully. While APBT advocates, breeders and owners do not want their dogs associated with or mistaken for an American Bully, the same opinion is held by most American Bully owners, advocates and breeders who do not want their dogs classified as APBTs. The one thing that both sides can agree on, for the most part, is that these two breeds are separate breeds. There are still some though that believe that since the origins of the American Bully are mostly APBT, they should be classified as one in the same. 

Today, the APBT is still one of the most popular breeds owned, registrants ranking in the top ten breeds registered with the UKC. This breed, which is the origin of the shortened term “pit bull”, is in danger of being banned from many U.S. cities along with many other breeds that have been lumped under the term “pit bull” by the general public. Many countries and U.S. cities have already banned “pit bull” type dogs and anything that “looks” like a “pit bull”. While most of the general public has a hard time identifying an APBT correctly, the APBT community world-wide is some of the cause of the confusion between an APBT and other breeds commonly mistaken for an APBT. This is due to, in large part, the crossing of many different bloodlines from APBT, AST and American Bully by the many irresponsible or backyard breeders.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

APBT community world-wide is some of the cause of the confusion between an APBT and other breeds commonly mistaken for an APBT. This is due to, in large part, the crossing of many different bloodlines from APBT, AST and American Bully by the many irresponsible or backyard breeders.

By knowing the characteristics of the breed and being able to distinguish them from other breeds, anyone who is interested enough can learn to correctly identify an APBT. The appearance of an APBT is not easily identifiable from other breeds but there are some distinguishing factors. Their personality or temperament though is easily identified and is bar none one of the best available today.

While the APBT is a medium-sized dog that is visually built for athleticism there are many specific characteristics to their build. Their cost is short and extremely smooth and can very in color from black to white and every combination in between. The only color pattern that is culled or not accepted is a merle of any colors. This breed has an extremely well-defined muscular body. Their ears are medium in length, if they are not “cropped” and their eyes are shaped from round to almond. Their tails are very thick and end in a point. This breed ranges in height from 18 to 24 inches and weighs in the range of 35 to 60 pounds, generally speaking.

In earlier generations, “cropping” or cutting of the ears was to prevent a place for another dog to “latch” on to during a fight. In today’s society there, again, are many debates over cropping a dog’s ears. Many people do still crop their dog’s ears because they my like the look of a crop versus natural. Others argue that cropping is an unnecessary past time that causes pain to the dog for no reason.

With the general physical traits of this breed, they could easily be mistaken for many other breeds with similar traits such as the Cane Corso, Presa Canario, American Bulldog, American Staffordshire Terrier, Boxer, Bull Terrier, Dogo Argentino, Dog Canario and Rhodesian Ridgeback along with several others that are less commonly known. It is no wonder that others breeds are commonly mistaken for an APBT on a regular basis. Other traits of the breed that are not seen are the life expectancy and health issues. The breed life span can vary from 12 to 14 years, making it on eof the longest living medium to large breeds. Health issues known to happen in this breed, more often than other breeds, are hip dysplasia and congenital heart defects. Parvo, a feline distemper, is largely known in all breeds but the APBT, especially young APBTs, seem to be more susceptible to the deadly virus.

As discussed prior, the APBT temperament is one of the most desirable in a companion dog. They are loyal to friends, family and just about any human you put in front of them. Although people are afraid of them for their reputation, it can be said that once a person meets and visits with a well-bred, well-trained APBT they quickly change their mind about fearing the breed. Due to the breed’s natural love for humans it has been said many times that this is not a “guardian” breed and should not be used as such. People who own and are knowledgeable about this breed have argued many times that their dogs would not even attack an intruder in their home. While others will say that the only time they believe their dog would bite a human is if it felt its own life or its families lives were in danger. Early training and socialization, though, is extremely important. All APBTs should be introduced to all kinds of environments and people early in life. This breed, if given the chance, can become dominant and destructive with the wrong owner. Owners must teach the dog early who is the master and keep hold of that training at all times.

There are a couple of traits that have been known to be blamed on this breed, whether they are actually traits of the breed or not is another subject that is debated quite often. Those traits are Dog Aggression (DA) and Human Aggression (HA). Although some people believe that DA and HA are one in the same, others will debate this saying that having aggression toward other dogs or animals is natural for the breed and that HA has never been, nor is it today, an accepted trait of the breed.

While DA is a likely problem with this breed it can be controlled with the proper skills. DA is not something that can likely be reversed or trained out of a dog once an APBT develops the trait. This breed was selectively bred for many years for the purpose of fighting against one another, so it is no surprise that the still exists within the breed today. Lumped in with DA is a high prey drive which again would not surprise anyone who knows the history of this breed as it was also bred as hunting companions and still is today.

Different from DA, HA is the unnecessary, unprovoked aggression toward humans. This breed has a very high bite threshold meaning they will not likely bite a human except in extreme situations such as constant abuse or neglect. Just as this breed was selectively bred for DA, it was also selectively bred for human loyalty and bred away from HA. In the “dog fighting days”, referees and handlers of the dogs had to be able to handle the dogs safely no matter how riled up they were and any dog showing any signs of HA were immediately removed from the breeding lines and culled. Today, responsible breeders are still holding these standards in their yards; as the trait of HA is highly undesirable nor is it tolerated.

The American Temperament Test Society (ATTS), which is a nationally recognized organization that performs tests on all different breeds for temperament, consistently ranks the APBT in the 80-90% percent range. In the 2009-2010 year of the ATTS results the APBT scored a 86.0%, which was higher than some other commonly known breeds such as the Golden Retriever at 84.6%, the Lhasa Apso at 70.4%, the Mastiff at 84.2% and the Border Collie at 53.3%. This breed continuously holds a high score on other temperament tests as well, such as the Canine Good Citizen Award.

The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) did a study from 1979 to 1998 in which they documented 238 reports of death caused by dogs. O that number, they found that 76 reports or approximately 32% were caused by “pit bulls” or mixes there of, which could be argued that the numbers are not consistent enough. Since most people in the general public cannot correctly identify a “pit bull”, some would ask how can the numbers be accurate? By grouping several breeds that “look” similar together in the statistics while other breeds are counted separately is unfair, to day the least, as many advocates of this breed would debate. Also a major argument is that mixes of any breed counted under a specific breed is an unfair classification since it is very hard to determine exactly what a mixed breed is made up of not to mention that there are at least two breeds involved in a mixed breed.

While certain websites and groups across the nation argue that the “pit bull” is dangerous and vicious because they have more “kills” according to the statistics, advocates and owners of the breed would argue that the statistics are extremely skewed and people cannot possibly making a legitimate assessment on this breed based on the statistics. One of the reasons that people argue the statistics is that there have been other breeds proven to actually bite more then the APBT, however then it is argued that the bite of other breeds in the same size class is less likely to kill due to the APBTs overpowering strength. Although it has been proven that the strength of the bite of the APBT is no different than the bite of any other medium or large breed dog. Could the number be skewed simply because people will call an attacking dog a “pit bull” when in reality it could be one of over 20 breeds? This an statisticians fail to report correct breeds of dogs rather they go by what was reported?

There are many myths that have haunted this breed as well over the last several years. One of them is that APBTs have “lock jaw” and once they bite they lock their jaw in place and no one can get them to let go. “Lock jaw” does not exist in the APBT and this has been proven medically time and time again. APBTs do not have a stronger bite then any other breed in the same size category. Another myth is that all “pit bull” owners are criminals, drug dealers and train their dogs to eat other dogs. In fact, there are hundreds of thousands of extremely responsible owners across the world that fight daily for the breed’s image and to keep their right to own their dog.

One of the most fought over and argued obstacles that the APBT faces is the proper way to train them. While many people will say that a person must train and enforce training completely different than any other breed, many others will say that APBTs are no more difficult to train than any other breed. Whether one or the other is correct there are general things that both sides will agree on such as socialization and basic obedience training.

In addition to the basics, the APBT is well known for being successful at many sports and activities including Schutzhund, weight pulling, dog agility, fly ball, lure coursing, herding, dock diving and many more. This breed will adhere to any training asked of them if approached correctly. They have very high energy drives and are at their best when being worked consistently.

An APBT with a great personality and with all of the positive traits of the breed but even some of the bad, like DA, and is a well-bred dog will make a great companion for just about anyone. However, there are bad apples in every bunch where any breed of dog is concerned; an ill-bred, under socialized, beaten, starved or “battle” dog can show signs of severe HA. In every case that a dog fighting ring is busted or a dog is taken by a law enforcement agency for other reasons, it is important that each individual dog be evaluated and analyzed before the decision is made to euthanize or adopt the dog out. Many APBTs are euthanized before they are given a fighting chance at a happy, healthy life. 

One thing is certain, if someone chooses this breed for their lifestyle they need to be sure they are willing to deal with and except all of the expectations of being an owner of this breed. Things like legal liabilities, public scrutiny, a strong-willed animal, continued training and consistenancy are a few things that can be controlled and avoided with informed and responsible ownership. Research before choosing a breed is not only a good idea with this breed but with any breed. Research is key when looking for a new addition to a family. Understanding traits of the breed an deciding whether to get an adult or a puppy are tow important points.

Shelter dogs or rescues can be a perfect staring point for someone looking to involve themselves in this breed. Obviously each family and dog are different and everything should be decided on a case by case basis. First time owners of an APBT whether puppy or adult who seek the advice of more experienced owners with this breed are told many times to only own one dog at a time until they are aware of all the risks of adding other dogs even another breed to the home. However, shelters are “busting at the seams” with “pit bull” type dogs that are in need of a good home and the only thing wrong with them is that they have not been given a chance at life. In Los Angeles, there are approximately 200 “pit bulls” being euthanized daily due to the lack of good homes or people who want them. The seen is the same in many other major cities such as Las Vegas where approximately 120 “pit bulls” are being euthanized per week.

Over the years, this breed has been continuously bred by both responsible breeders and backyard breeders. There are hundreds of thousands of unwanted APBTs across the country in shelters, on the streets and in foster home. Due to the continuing over population problem many have argued that only a select few breeders or “kennels” should be able to keep breeding true APBT bloodlines while all others should have strict laws put on them to spay and neuter to keep from adding to the problem. 
None the less, there are many differences in the way reputable kennels and backyard breeders do things within their “yards”.

Reputable, responsible breeders truly care about this breed and the development of the preservation of the breed. By having an in depth knowledge of the breed and their willingness to share their experience and knowledge anyone can identify a reputable kennel. The breed’s preservation by selective breeding is the number one goal. A reputable breeder will be an active participant in competitions, shows and a local or national club. 

Reputable breeders are hard to come by and many times a person has to be referred to one in their search for the right APBT. Some things that you will find with a reputable breeder and that they can be correctly identified by are as follows:

•	The breeder does health tests such as OFA hip testing.
•	The breeder’s dogs are champions or grand champions in competitions of some sort.
•	The breeder continuously works for the perfect breeding to improve the breed.
•	The breeder spends countless hours researching bloodlines to avoid genetic problems.
•	The breeder only breeds when necessary and always with the intention of preserving the breed.
•	The breeder does not advertise on free websites or newspapers.
•	The breeder generally does not sell pups to the public.
•	The breeder does not generally advertise other then maybe a website of their own.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

•	The breeder has a clean kennel area where the dogs are housed.
•	The breeder keeps the pups clean and healthy.
•	The breeder to prove bloodlines and generations through documentation.
•	The breeder is willing to provide a buyer with health and temperament test results.
•	The breeder asks the potential buyer for an application and sometimes interview.
•	The breeder has a contract with the buyer that states several things that the buyer must do with the pup.
•	The breeder will require mandatory spay/neuter of the pup to avoid adding to the problem.
•	The breeder will request to visit a potential home to inspect for the pups safety.
•	The breeder will require that the pup be returned to them only in the event that the new owner cannot keep them.

There are many other things that go with being a reputable breeder but these are the main points. If a reputable breeder does not require a spay/neuter contract this is typically due to them wanting to have the right to breed that pup later in life. These pups are the ones who show potential and are typically not sold to anyone in the general public. Typically those pups are shared on a co-own contract with another reputable breeder.

More commonly found are backyard breeders (BYB). According to reputable breeders and rescues there are many definitions of a backyard breeder. These could be someone who lets their dogs breed to intentionally sell the puppies with the intention of making money. Another is someone who does not intend on having puppies but has two dogs that randomly breed and the owner takes advantage of the “oops” litter and sells the puppies. Also referred to as BYB are people who collect free “pit bulls” and breed them intentionally over and over again until the female no longer produces due to health reasons, these ones sell all the puppies with no shots are health checks and either kill the female or take her to a shelter. Whichever type of BYB that is being discussed they will have many things in common that can be used as warning signs for a potential buyer.

These factors include:

•	A BYB does not health tests dogs.
•	A BYB breeds dogs with visible faults.
•	A BYB breeds dogs with unknown history.
•	A BYB sells dogs with no contracts.
•	A BYB will not take a sick puppy back.
•	A BYB breeds dogs that are too young.
•	A BYB will have multiple litters each year.
•	A BYB will advertise on free websites and in newspapers.
•	A BYB will not interview a potential buyer, the pup will go to the first person with enough money.
•	A BYB will not vaccinate pups before sell.
•	A BYB will not health check pups before sell with a vet.

Many other factors are involved but these are the most important. In addition to these, BYB bred dogs are typically out of standard structurally and health wise. Many BYBs will not recognize faults in their own dogs and will typically become defensive and angry when someone else points out faults. 

Many reputable breeders, owners and advocates of the APBT put a large amount of blame on BYBs for BSL and ill-bred bad tempered dogs.

Another overwhelming factor in BSL, according to many, are irresponsible owners. Advocates, reputable breeders and responsible owners alike fight on a regular basis with the argument of, irresponsible owners also fuel BSL. Being a responsible owner, in a nutshell, means never setting your dog up for failure. Responsible ownership includes keeping the dog under control at all times, having a well socialized dog, taking good care of the dog, never breeding, spay or neutering and, probably one of the most important, educating the general public about this breed by showing them with your dog as an ambassador.

Many people think that socializing an APBT by taking it to a dog park. It is the perfect way to socialize an APBT and avoid DA, right? Wrong. Dog parks, in many people’s opinion, are not a good environment for any breed especially for an APBT. The possibility of two dogs not getting along and causing a fight is tremendous. Also, many people do not think that vaccinations are important and therefore do not give their dogs vaccinations; this in itself should make any responsible owner avoid a dog park for fear of disease. At dog parks there are as many or more than 20 dogs running loose of leash together. If a fight were to break out and even if the APBT was not to blame, if the APBT was involved or even nearby the APBT will be blamed. A well-bred, well socialized and well trained APBT may not start the fight but you can rest assured (due to its past) they will not hesitate in finishing the fight. 

Due to the media hype that has come about over the last 10 years or so, give or take a few, the APBT will end up on the news as a vicious, uncontrolled dog. Many will agree that the best way to socialize an APBT with other dogs is to have them around a select few other dogs that they know and see on a regular basis. Also, suggested by enthusiasts, if an APBT shows DA in any way then limit contact with other dogs for good. A bit of advice that may responsible owners of this breed will give is to “never trust an APBT not to fight”.

The media, according to many, has a lot to do with the negative reputation that this breed has today. Every time someone reports an attack and states “I think it was a ‘pit bull’” it seems the news crews go running. The media is very aware that by reporting a “pit bull attack” people will tune in to watch. Sadly enough people do tune in and watch with anticipation thus fueling the hatred for this misunderstood breed. There are many reports of “pit bull” attacks in the news and on the internet that unfortunately are not and do not include an APBT but are still reported as a “pit bull”. In some cases, a picture of the attacker is shown and available proving that the breed involved is not only not an APBT but also not a “pit bull” or related breed. This, again, is giving the false impression to the general public that anything with a large, square head and a thick chest is a “pit bull”. The media plays and has played a large part in blurring the definition of an APBT or “pit bull” where the general public is concerned.

Many individuals and groups that support BSL argue that since APBTs are difficult to identify and that there are some “bad apples” that all “pit bull” type dogs, any dog that “looks” like a “pit bull” and any mix there of should be banned because they are all dangerous. Unfortunately, most groups and activists on both sides of this argument cannot agree on what a “dangerous” dog is. Is a “dangerous” dog a dog that has already attacked someone or something or is it one that has the potential to attack simply based on its breed or what breed it looks like? These are questions that are valuable in determining whether an entire breed, the American Pit Bull Terrier, should be blamed and punished for the few irresponsible owners and breeders. Also, many advocates of the APBT will agree that in any breed there can be “bad” dogs that do not and should not be breed, this is the reason why culling dogs is still used today. 

Many people have said that any dog that bites a human unprovoked, especially an APBT, should be evaluated for temperament by a professional behaviorist and if it is found that the dog has developed HA it should be euthanized. Others will argue that any APBT that shows any signs of HA should be immediately euthanized and that this thought process could minimize media popularity and curb BSL, while other breeds known and bred for HA such as the Doberman and the German Shepard dog should not be questioned where HA is concerned. Although many tempers have flared over this debate it seems many APBT owners are either on one side of the argument or the other and there is not much of an in between argument.

One thing that many groups and advocates of the breed will agree on is that the entire breed should not be punished for the actions of the ill-bred dogs or irresponsible owners. Many responsible owners and advocates will also agree that owners should be held responsible for the actions of their dogs rather than the dog suffering the consequences of the things that it either was or was not taught by itself. Stricter laws, that are enforced, for owners of the breed that have already proven to be irresponsible is one idea that has been mentioned as a solution. 

Another argument that has been taken on the subject is that if BSL takes away societies right to own this breed along with “pit bull” type dogs it will not solve the issues out there today. This is in large part to the fact that the individuals who are contributing to the “bad rap” are mainly criminals and those individuals will either continue to ruin the breed illegally owning them or they will move on to a “bigger, badder” breed. Then what, ban breed after breed until nothing is left but “safe” breeds? This cannot possibly be the solution to the problem, however there are many who believe this to be the exact solution. 

Statistics. Statistics. Statistics. Everyone notes statistics in debates and arguments for and against laws, so arguments for and against BSL are no different. It was once said that “any good statistician can make a liar out of anyone”. 

The statistics used to fight to enact BSL and that are used for a basis for BSL have many faults including basic opinions. Many of the conclusions drawn by people about specific breeds are based solely on opinion rather than fact. The gaps in statistics leave too many “open items” for people to base their personal conclusion on. The “attacks” are counted in the statistics on bites per breed is a terribly flawed system. Bite statistics are based on basic reports suck as “type A” breed is responsible for the bite inflicted on 20 year old female’s arm. These statistics do not include details that could determine whether the bite was accidental or intentional on the dog’s part. These statistics are not classified on whether someone was trying to break up a dog fight and accidentally got bit and as soon as the dog realized it bit a human it let go and stopped. Another situation that could happen is an intruder is in someone’s home and the dog attacks the intruder because it feels its family is in danger.

Before determining any sort of BSL accurate facts are an absolute necessity. There are many people and organizations that claim they have accurate statistics, yet none of their statistics agree with the next one’s records. Being recorded along with accidental attacks are serial and rampage attackers. Serial attackers are those dogs that have attacked before and do it again. Rampage attackers will attack several times during the same incident. Obviously both of these situations are more dangerous in relation to a dog that bites once in an accidental situation. Advocates for the APBT will agree that any APBT that displays any signs of a serial or rampage attacker should be euthanized immediately.

Another way that some feel that statistics are inaccurate is breeds being classified by a victim’s account or reculection of the dog and trying to identify the breed themselves. No one has ever denied that there are “bad” APBTs out there as with any breed, but as stated earlier, APBTs are commonly confused with many other breeds. The term “pit bull” is all too often misused to describe well over 20 breeds and counting. Due to these problems and the growing popularity of the phrase “pit bull attack” statistics can be swayed more than just a little bit. If statisticians start classifying breeds that bite correctly by breed (by photo or other proven method) rather than under a general term there may be a huge difference in statistics over the next few years. 

The general term “pit bull” is so widely used that many insurance companies will not insure a person’s home if they own a “pit bull” type or looking dog. Many apartment complexes will not rent to people who own a dog that looks anything like a “pit bull” and homeowners are less likely to rent to someone who owns a “pit bull” type dog. These are all things that are based on someone’s opinion of what a “pit bull” looks like and whether this dog or that dog looks like a “pit bull”. The “judgment” terms like “pit bull” type and “mixes of” are problematic simply because some dogs can look like a “pit bull” and may not even be a “pit bull” or a mix of one. Some mixed breed dogs look like they are mixed with a “pit bull” and in reality have no relation to any of the “bully” breeds.

Many individuals and groups that support BSL fail to see that their own mixed breed, who has no “pit bull” relation, could be at risk simply because someone, an animal control officer or a nasty neighbor, “sees” a “pit bull” in the dog. Many of the current BSL dogs are leaving too much to the opinion of someone which could cause many major legal problems.

There are an overwhelming amount of debates and arguments regarding BSL and how it will affect “pit bull” type dogs in regards to ownership and even complete extinction of “pit bull” type dogs. One point of view, in addition to the prior ones mentioned, is that BSL should not ban entire breeds but should not ban entire breeds but should instead strictly regulate the manner in which these breeds can be owned. This would include regulating individuals who own the breeds, banning the breeds from certain public places and requiring a muzzle be used in other conditions. There are many possibilities of types of BSL and the arguments will continue for years to come since there are so many “what if” factors on both sides of the arguments.

As stated, the American Pit Bull Terrier is probably the most controversial breed in American history along with being the most versatile. This breed has withstood the hands of time, it has lived through bull baiting and dog fighting times, survived wars and been a human’s best friend for hundreds of years. It has lived a long hard life generation after generation yet there are people to this day that would give their life to fight for “their” breed fully knowing that “their” breed would die to save them. There are those that have a hatred for this breed so much so that they cannot and refuse to attempt to see anything beyond that hatred. This breed is known for extraordinary things and yet cannot seem to keep its head above BSL waters in many places due, in large part, to irresponsible owners and backyard breeders. This breed is an icon in American history and every step of its way through time has left a legacy like no other. It has an unrivaled loyalty that cannot be denied but has been used against it time and time again.

There is only one thing that can be said to sum up this breed’s story; everyone loves this breed one way or another. They either truly love this breed or love to hate it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I know its freaking long as heck*... Sorry


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'ma reading it tonight.... is it supposed to be MLA format?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Uh IDK I just copies and pasted it..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent read, S&N. I think you hit all the important points and it's very easy to read. A+!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Good so far. I noticed a few typos... But nothing major.(Sorry used to editing term papers XD)

I'll finish reading it in the morning and give a better input then~


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I haven't proof read yet but I wanted to get it up...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok guys I am beginning to be disappointed in this site... I really would like some feedback from everyone here, newbies and all... This feedback can help me to include everything needed...


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive read the first part of the article so far it sounds really good very interesting! That is so crazy about when the UKC first started and pitbulls had to win 3 fights to be registered! Very interesting! I will be reading more in a little bit and Ill let you know what I think. Good job keep it up!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

soon as i get home from work ill read it. lol my boss will catch me if i keep the page up tooo long lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ehhh, have you read Colby's book? It's pretty clear on how the Pit Bull was developed.... tracing back to the molesser dogs to the bulldogs to the pit bull

EDIT: Bulldogs were imported from both england and ireland to the united states of america.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo I have read portions but again this paper is the different views not necessarily what I personally believe... However in my opinion no one will ever agree to the true origin of the breed and there are too many open factors in history to say that one persons view is any more correct than anothers


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Indigo I have read portions but again this paper is the different views not necessarily what I personally believe... However in my opinion no one will ever agree to the true origin of the breed and there are too many open factors in history to say that one persons view is any more correct than anothers


Not trying to be a smart alec by anymeans, nor trying to be nit picky, just discussing your report outloud as I read it lol... i think i'd trust the word of the key founder of the breed today in the USA over the internet any day. Also, the Colby's kept meticulous records which are even shown as photographs in the book, dates born, dates bred, dates concieved, color, sex, accomplishments, ect. EDIT: also, colby did a lot of the importing of the dogs himself.

Dang, if I have any of this wrong someone correct me because it's been a while since i've read it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to say that I dont really trust any one single individuals word over another since there are not enough accurate records... Just stating the Colby is a great contributor to the foundation of the breed but not the sole contributor which is why I cant trust any one single persons view on the subject... Over the thrity years I have been in the breed I have been told or read numerous accounts of how this breed came to be... some with little evidence, some with a little more evidence and some with no evidence just theory... I personally take all with a grain of salt and just add info to my continued learning about this breed...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I hear ya, I won't hijack your thread any longer, maybe we'll start a thread for the creation of the breed somewhere else.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It would be a good thread since there are so many out takes on how this breed came to be... I dont mind the discussion here since I could always add to my paper hehehe I know I am evil but the more the merrier right? Thanks for the input I may have to go back and read some more of the book and tie it in as another view in my paper...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

S. Chevalley 

I am…… 


I am a savage, I am the one you fear to hear, I am a pugnacious fighter, a filthy beast. I am untrustworthy, I am the mindless brute, I am the killer hound, I am the devil dog, I am the hell hound. I am the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

Politics manipulates everything and the history of certain breeds of dogs is no exception. When we say, hear or think of “pit bull” we the media educated public, instantly think “savage killer”. After all they always have a “pit bull” attack some where on the news. The news is there to help us . It would just make sense that a dog bred for fighting for more than a thousand years would not be trust worthy to have around. What purpose could a dog like that serve? Since the beginning of the age of man, domestication of canines has been one of the most rewarding tools perceived by mankind. Nordic regions had their domesticated wolf dogs known as; huskies, inus, spitz, laika, pariahs, and malamutes. Throughout middle east and into southern Europe and northern Africa was a the Molossus. A huge dog that ancestored the roman gladiator dogs and supposedly came from the ancient hunting dogs of legend. History shows these gladiator dogs were used throughout the times. From ancient hunting dogs, to “killer hound”, to the Molossus, Mastiff or Catch/Bandog of Roman time, to the “bulldog” of the mid evil on into the post colonial times. 

The “pit” bull shows up in the 14th century, we can see them in tapestry and other forms of art. The Bulldog was thrown into the pit and forever dubbed “Pit Bull”. By this time the bulldog was in a range of sizes, 30lbs to 130lbs, and the small guys had adopted the name “pit” bull because of the pit matches designed to test the strength and merit of one mans bloodline against another. There was rules and regulations to the events that continued although outlawed until the “American” colonial times were legalized “pit” fighting resurfaced once again. Promoted by the “Police Gazette” and always the talk of the town. The American Pit Bull Terrier has many faces and many names, as he is the sole foundation from which they come. What makes the bulldog a bulldog is the gameness they possess, the conformation comes with the purity of the game gene, size varies from 25lbs to 85lbs, any man aggressiveness is a fault and most professional dog men put the dog down. In World War I and II the American Pit Bull Terrier was the Mascot for the United States, what happened? In World War I Stubby a 35lb “pit bull” was the most decorated solider on the return saving multiple men in the line of action. Upon return he mangled with a one ton bison and held on until the smoke settled, and the little Sgnt Stubby was pulling and jerking, after a ride of a life time proving what a bulldog can do. Mascot for Georgetown, and also the type of Bulldog that in isolated pockets of the south developed into their own line. Funny thing about Stubby he was a foundation stock sire for Boston Bull Terriers known today as Boston Terrier. 
When the Boxer came to westernized world let alone the U.S. he was no different than the Yankee Terrier; the Pit Terrier, the Staffordshire terrier, the American Staffordshire Terrier, because they were all the same dog until the politics of 1930’s emerged. The Bull Terrier is a mutt bred together to get the common man to go for that dog instead of the true game dog, and in the foundation of the breed was also the propaganda that it was the “pit” bull terrier. The same thing happened in England when the king decided to spread the accidental collaboration of Pug and Pit Bulldog, making this offspring the official “Bulldog” of England and the people. The AKC, and the UKC the ADBA they all started so they could ratify their breed, the American Pit Bulldog, skirmishing the politics of what men called their dogs. The name of the dog would remain in dispute until now in our present. 

The American Pit Bull Terrier is in more films and books than any other breed. The dog is outstanding in every way. Most people in “America” today know of the “Little Rascals”. Not many know the show was named for the dog, in which was the main character. The dog was the rock for the little rascals see. When the dog was in bandages on the show it was because she had been matched. She was a grand champion of ten wins and no losses. That savage creature around all those kids. 

I am the one who protects your home, I am the one who fends the family from strays and wild animals, I am the one who plays your games. I am loyal to the end, I am strong and reserve, I am the bullet proof, fetch machine. I am a friend to have for the family and your .45 on command. I am the dog that has been around to do the things men were afraid to do alone. I am the American Pit Bull Terrier, I am your true Bulldog. 

“What ever the dog was bred to do the “bulldog” can do it better, and whip him when he’s done.” Louis P. Colby… Responsible for the conformation standards of the American Staffordshire Terrier, and a foundation of the American “Pit” Bull stock.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Good stuff...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It would be a good thread since there are so many out takes on how this breed came to be... I dont mind the discussion here since I could always add to my paper hehehe I know I am evil but the more the merrier right? Thanks for the input I may have to go back and read some more of the book and tie it in as another view in my paper...


Good paper.. The APBT is such a POLITICAL breed you have so many open routes, Some of the most political crap PC is hard to present one opinion without the other... Just a suggestion.. Make it ADBA vs UKC/AKC APBTs/ASTs or Game bred dog vs Show dogs or Media vs the Pit Bull.. there is so much going on a person is going to still ask after reading this is a bully a APBT the BSL stuff could be simplified thats going to swim circles because the APBT is Political its controversial, people don't want to believe the truth, that a fighting dog is safest around kids, what else to keep any animal from attacking a child? I like it, you done a GREAT job at being neutral. I think this paper would educate the English teacher unless they are an experienced APBT owner. I want to read it again, but I just read it and thats my 2cents.. if its worth a


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

All 2cents are worth it... Thank you and I would not mind detouring a few things as you stated but I only have one more week to complete this paper so it may not happen


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so far, so good 
i will come back later to definitely finish reading.

i know you don't have much time to complete your paper but to put a little social/political nudge in there you might look at how dog fighting has been more "prevelant" when our countries economy has been in a downfall. "the great depression" was prime time and then in the 80's it came back again, not that it ever truely went away. and look at today...
sorry if you do touch on this and i just haven't read that far, but i thought i would try to help


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK Brooke I am going to give you my feedback as though you are one of my students. 

 Overall, you did a great job on this paper; however, I see many grammatical/spelling/fluency errors throughout. Additionally, I noticed faulty parallelism and I advise you to avoid redundancy.

This is a research paper if I remember correctly. What sources did you use? I do not see any citations. For example, 


> "The first mention of a "bulldog" in any documentation, that can be found, was in 1631,"


 should have a citation because it is referencing a date.

Now, since your paper is about the American Pit Bull Terrier I am surprised that neither John Colby nor his son Louis is not mentioned anywhere. I would include something about John Colby seeing as his dog, Primo, was used as a standard for the breed when the AKC began registering APBTs under the name Staffordshire. In my opinion, there is no better source on the APBT than the Colby family; in addition, most of their early records are considered firsthand accounts. As Shana stated, they kept meticulous records and put it all out in the open for everyone to see.

I disagree with the following about UKC registration:  


> "At that time, for an APBT to be accepted into and registered with the UKC it must have won three pit fights."


First, you should cite this information in your paper. Second, according to the History of Dog fighting by Joseph Colby the UKC had something called the Bull Terrier Fraternity and it had rules recognizing pit contests.

*Rule number five states that all combat dogs must be UKC registered in their rightful owner's names and the referee shall make have possession of both registry certificates at the time of the contest. * 

*Rule number seven states that a dog winning three moneyed events under these rules shall have a degree of champion conferred upon him by the UKC.* 

*The American Pit Bull Terrier (History of Fighting Dogs Series)*

 By Joseph L. Colby​
 Because of the plethora of information you have provided it is essential to cite or else this could all be taken as your opinion and not research. Forgive me if I am not remembering your post about the paper, but I think you said it was a research paper. Also, if your professor runs this through turnitin.com to check for plagiarism you want to make sure you have credited the appropriate sources as a lot of information I see in the paper I have also seen on the internet.  

I would also downsize your focus on BSL or rework your thesis and focus your paper on BSL. I suggest this because BSL does not solely affect APBTs; it affects all pit bull type dogs. Towards the end, you are focusing on BSL instead of the APBT. 

I have a few other suggestions regarding fluency, grammar, and style so PM me if you would like my input. Forgive me if I sound snippy.  I am nit-picky about writing papers because I know what I take off points for when I grade.

You definitely put a lot of work into this paper, Brooke! I am glad you chose our breed to do your paper on because it deviates from the normal stuff most college students usually research. Great job!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Lauren much appreciated input... I will be inputting my citations before it is turned just hadn't yet when I posted it... I hadn't done a lot of proofing yet either but I sat down today and went through it... I will take a look at my thesis and try to work Colby in as well... I will pm you if I need some help again thanks a bunch


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Thank you Lauren much appreciated input... I will be inputting my citations before it is turned just hadn't yet when I posted it... I hadn't done a lot of proofing yet either but I sat down today and went through it... I will take a look at my thesis and try to work Colby in as well... I will pm you if I need some help again thanks a bunch


Excellent, Brooke! Just hit me up.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pit bull mama... WELL put..

I just read it all the way through without scanning and had to calm myself as I wanted to highlite the spots in question, instead I thought I would promote education through promoting the simplicities of truth, Sg Nakita couldn't believe I didn't see much on Colby, Colby dogs are important as He was the first to Organize on a large scale, not only the pit dogs founding stock but the AKC show dogs as well as mamma and indigo pointed out... its easy All one has to do is search the Ped Database all the way back and watch almost every dog turn Colby then Paddy. Its such a political breed that there is politics in how it came about to what makes an APBT just that. Politics surrounds this breed. Overall I thought it was a good paper and done my best not to soapbox on ya Sg Nakita. LOL Your paper starts off well then it scatters down the many political alleys. Overall its still very educational to most ppl; however if I was in your class, hehehe.. Well lets just say I would like to know the sources as well, as it sounds like a Dogworld magazine article leaving out precious puzzle pieces of key information that signifies the reader to be able to go somewhere, to find something, as if they were following a map. I like your paper, so Im being as nitpicky as I would with my own, it just needs more groundbreaking facts, the ones people don't want to believe.
Cobly, Stratton, Seminic, Bob Stevens, Richard K. Fox, and Faron those books will give you what you need to become an APBT almanac. Combined shared opinions and various disagreed opinions, they are all of significance as they shaped the APBT.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

As I am not really a sensitive person... this is to everyone... I enjoy the input and trust me I do not take it harshly as I do not think anyone including myself is an expert know it all on the breed... I enjoy learning new things about the breed and had originally thought of using Colby in the paper but wasnt sure politically if I should... 
Now that I am re reading and proofing and adding to I will be adding Colby and a few others... I really do appreciate the feedback and please keep it coming...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly I was just so excited to get the first draft done I wanted to post it. hehehe I have been working on this for a few weeks now...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Honestly I was just so excited to get the first draft done I wanted to post it. hehehe I have been working on this for a few weeks now...


Hahahaha well, PROPS, if I don't crack it out right away, I will put it off til the very last minute and fly by the seat of my pants.. :hammer: :hammer: work hard or put it off, I really have no inbetween.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It has just been a nightmare... Between this, my three dogs, my three kids (and all their stuff), work, my in-laws business, the motorcycle club, my two fosters, the cat, three rabbits (who have been sick), school, and the shelter and this dang paper its been not so fun to say the least... Plus there is so much information out there between the net, the library and other people not to mention my own knowledge UGH its been interesting but definitely a headache... I should have just done an Obama piece or something lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It has just been a nightmare... Between this, my three dogs, my three kids (and all their stuff), work, my in-laws business, the motorcycle club, my two fosters, the cat, three rabbits (who have been sick), school, and the shelter and this dang paper its been not so fun to say the least... Plus there is so much information out there between the net, the library and other people not to mention my own knowledge UGH its been interesting but definitely a headache... I should have just done an Obama piece or something lol


:rofl: thats hilarious :rofl: Obama hahahaha ~ if it helps I have six kids and similar schedule:roll:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

More power to ya... Want three more? lol j/k My girls help a lot with things (after a little whining)...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> More power to ya... Want three more? lol j/k My girls help a lot with things (after a little whining)...


hahaha, I like to say "you want blue eyes or brown" when people talk about adopting, make jokes about selling em' off to slave labor and things but yeh... its worth all the work, to see them smile and hear them sing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

after looking in stratton The history of the American Pit Bull Terrier, I need to say I WAS WRONG, its not 14th its 11th century french tapestry,The Bayeux Tapestry 
zoom in 1 or 2 times and you will see they are carrying little "pit" dogs on their conquest to normandy.. the prisoner scene 2: we see war dogs and some I think 2 maybe 3 of 4 look very much like bulldogs/APBTs of today, the one has a bushy tail, and reminds me of the ca de bu. Im wondering if the pups they carried on the boat were the dogs in the late scenes? Im a nut like that my hamster wheel doesn't stop except during savasana, LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Hahahaha well, PROPS, if I don't crack it out right away, I will put it off til the very last minute and fly by the seat of my pants.. :hammer: :hammer: work hard or put it off, I really have no inbetween.


Procrastination ate me and won't spit me out. I am notorious for starting the night before and working on it until the minute before it is due.



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It has just been a nightmare... Between this, my three dogs, my three kids (and all their stuff), work, my in-laws business, the motorcycle club, my two fosters, the cat, three rabbits (who have been sick), school, and the shelter and this dang paper its been not so fun to say the least... Plus there is so much information out there between the net, the library and other people not to mention my own knowledge UGH its been interesting but definitely a headache... I should have just done an Obama piece or something lol


Be very wary of what you find on the Internet, Brooke. I don't consider anything from the Internet a credible source. I have a rule (for students and when writing my own papers) that if it isn't found using an academic database then it isn't valid. Galileo has hundreds of resources depending on each college's subscription services. Books by the authors that Firehazard mentioned are great resources though. Good luck!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent write up so far, minus the grammatical/spelling errors that have already been pointed out to you. I would like to add that along with Lauren, Shana and Firehazard (sorry man.. don't know your real name, lol), you'd benefit more by citing your references and giving a more in-depth look at the history of the breed's origin. While BSL is a major issue, if you're doing your research paper on the breed itself and not BSL, you should only give some insight to the BSL factor, and more information on the breed. Just mho. I'm ecstatic to see the final draft!! Are you including any visual aide in this paper? Just curious. Also, there's other famous dogs you left out... that you may possibly not have known about.. Bud a "bulldog" companion, owned by Horatio Nelson Jackson on America's first transcontinental automobile trip. Bud was fitted with goggles to protect his eyes from the road dust and debris, and they, along with Sewall Crocker, became a national sensation as they journeyed across America. 

Sallie, another "bulldog" is memorialized at Gettysburg, she was the mascot to the 11th Pennsylvania Infantry. She had proved herself a loyal and devoted member of the 11th Pennsylvania Volunteer Infantry during the Civil War. The respect and honor this dog earned is still visible today on the battlefield at Gettysburg, in the cast bronze replica of Sallie that rests at the base of the monument to the 11th Pennsylvania Infantry, a lasting tribute to Sallie's contribution to our nation during one of our most difficult times. Per the Introduction of The Pit Bull Placebo: The Media, Myths and Politics of Canine Aggression by Karen Delise, "Soldiers dressed in blue marched true and tall under a cloudy sky. Off to one side, a lanky man stood watching when his gaze momentarily focused on the lead marcher. His eyes showed a hint of amusement and respect, and a faint smile appeared on his gaunt face. It was then that President Abraham Lincoln is reported to have doffed his stove-pipe hat at the 11th Pennsylvania Volunteer Infantry in tribute to the soldiers and to their regimental mascot, the Bulldog Sallie, proudly prancing at the front of her regiment."

It is also said, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, Hellen Keller also owned APBTs.. and her very quote is what I use as my signature in my email, and was my signature on here for a long time... "Never bend your head. Hold your head high; look the world straight in the eye!" I believe that this refers to all of us responsible owners of this breed, and we should have the same attitude about life that our beloved breed does.. we shouldn't cur on any challenge, and we should always go down fighting with all of our hearts, till the end!! Anyways, I hope that tidbit of information I provided will help you some as well. Bud and Sallie were both mentioned in The Pit Bull Placebo, so you can cite that book for both sources. Good luck and I hope you get an A+. Please keep us updated on your progress and the final outcome!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

:woof::woof::thumbsup: EXCELLENT!!!! Very well written!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lady Pit I had heard of both famous pitties/bulldogs and great idea to include them I had forgotten them (oops) I am adding to this significantly now... BUT GEEZ GUYS I COULD HAVE USED SOME OF THIS BEFORE!!!! LOLj/k Great info thank you...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> :woof::woof::thumbsup: EXCELLENT!!!! Very well written!


Thank you:hug::hug:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Lady Pit I had heard of both famous pitties/bulldogs and great idea to include them I had forgotten them (oops) I am adding to this significantly now... BUT GEEZ GUYS I COULD HAVE USED SOME OF THIS BEFORE!!!! LOLj/k Great info thank you...


I'm sorry, I must have missed your original post asking for help with this paper. I do sincerely hope this helps you out, though. P.S. You can call me Bev, lol...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok Bev, and its quite alright I will forgive you this time hehehehehe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

How is this paper coming along?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am still working on it... It is due in a week and a half (next friday)... Sorry I didnt answer sooner my internet card was travelling with the hubby yesterday... If you want to pm me your email and I will send you a copy if you dont mind for some feedback before it gets turned in...


----------

